# Conventional Reel for Surfing @ $100 or so



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm just learned to cast a conventional rod and reel and would like to buy a reel in the $100 range for a 12' or so rod, any suggestions to what I should purchase? It would be nice to have something on the lighter side if possible. Thanks


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SevernaParkFishH said:


> I'm just learned to cast a conventional rod and reel and would like to buy a reel in the $100 range for a 12' or so rod, any suggestions to what I should purchase? It would be nice to have something on the lighter side if possible. Thanks


If you want new, I'd look to save a bit more and go for a nice abu, penn 525, or Daiwa saltist. If you look around you might be able to find a penn 525 for close to your dollar range.

Lots of other options too, if money is an issue look for a used deal on e-bay or the marketplace.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Surf Casting Conventional*

The possibilities are great.

I use several: Magged Squidder, ABU 6500, ABU 6000 and Penn Mag 10 right now.

I also use mono or composite lines.

I haven't succumbed to the Penn 525 although many accomplished surf casters use them.

Again; I haven't bought a new reel in many years. I take care of them and they last. C2


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

diawa slh 20 $120,brake block cast controls.
okuma contura magnetic cast control $95.00 I think the contura is kind of a sleeper , agood reel for the money.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

SevernaParkFishH said:


> It would be nice to have something on the lighter side if possible. Thanks


How light are you talking about?

What line weights and line capacity do you need?


----------



## Mike G (Dec 2, 2007)

Good deal here on Penn 525.....
http://charkbait.com/specials.htm#Special_1


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

penn 525...wow..great price...I paid 149 plus tax less than a year ago....get em while ya can..:fishing:


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Daiwa Sealine X 20 or 30 SHA is unbeatable at that price for fishing. For the field, go with an Abu.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

$100 bucks for a NIB 525 Mag is a steal!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

brandonmc said:


> $100 bucks for a NIB 525 Mag is a steal!


I recon there getting ready to dump all old inventory-- suppose to be coming out with the new models 525 and a 515 -- late this year.


----------

